# New symptoms: Floating stools, terrible gas...



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi. I've suffered with IBS symptoms for several years, but recently, over the past 6 months, I've had a drastic change in symptoms to now include terrible gas throughout the day and night, and consistently floating thin stools. I do think I have a water absorbancy problem of some sort, but I'm not sure how it relates. (I passed kidney stones last summer, and when they put me on an IV in the hospital, I retained 12 pounds of fluid...so I figure I don't process water very well...I'd love to know if that is common in IBS, and what is available, if anything, to help with that.)Also, I am very disconcerted by the alarming change in stools to thin and floating...and also by the terribly abdominal gas and bloating I have.I have been thoroughly medically evaluated (again), and still I'm told it's the IBS, even though the symptomatology has changed.I would love to know if anyone else has these same symptoms, and what I can do about these symptoms. I use herbal teas, peppermint oil capsules, acidophilus/bifidus probiotics, gas-x, psyllium, digestive enzymes, you name it from the natural side of the coin. I just don't know the best TIMES to take these supplements so that I will see some relief as a result of their use.I sure would appreciate comments and shared experiences. I am blessed to have found this message area.Thank you very much, in advance. I wish you all a healthy day tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

Joyous-I suffer from the exact same symptoms as you. I have IBS-D. It is only recently that I realized that the foul gas I pass is related to the IBS. I've also had floating stools. Recently, the foul gas subsided and I started to have very painful abdominal and lower back pain. I believe the symptoms alternate depending on what you eat or how bad the condition is. I started taking calcuim and metamucil and it seems to be helping.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Gas is the *only* thing that can cause stools to float, so water absorbancy is not an issue.What happens if you don't eat for a day or two?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

Thanks TEECEE and Flux. I have a couple of responses. First, TEECEE, sorry to hear you suffer this way as well...it's troubling, to be sure. I cannot take any sort of calcium-based products, which is highly unfortunate for several reasons, but I have a very strong propensity to form kidney stones, as my mother did, and the stones are calcium based, so I've been told to stay CLEAR of anything calcium based. I'm glad it's helping you...hope the improvements continue.I started to panic because my symptoms had changed so much. Never before, though I have suffered from IBS for years, had I ever experienced very thin, floating stools...now it is consistent. Also, the strong foul-smelling gas had never before been a problem except very rarely, and now it is VERY consistent, every day, all day.Responding to Flux, with all due respect it is not true that gas is the only thing which causes stools to float. Floating stools can be the sign of more serious illness, such as gall bladder disease or a malabsorption problem, or celiac disease, which causes fat to make the stools float. I have been evaluated for these other disorders, and have been told that it is apparently due to IBS.In answer to your question regarding what happens if I don't eat, when I don't eat I feel MUCH better. Does that indicate something? (Of course, I can't live without eating, so that does present a problem.) I'd appreciate all thoughts on this as well.Finally, I wondered if perhaps my symptoms could have changed/worsened due to changes in my life over the past two years. My mother became very ill with kidney cancer, and I took care of her until she died. She was my very best friend. About 8 months thereafter, I started a new relationship which is absolutely wonderful, though my new partner has two children which can create some stress here and there, though everything feels pretty good most of the time. Still, I suffer from increasingly worse IBS symptoms. I am wondering how long it takes for symptoms to worsen or change on the heels of significant stress in one's life...i.e., could these changes in symptoms have come as a result of the stress and grief of my mother's illness and subsequent death, as long as 1 1/2 years later?Finally, I wanted to mention that I have read about a product called Equalactin which regulates water in the bowel. Since I do have a problem with water absorbtion I wanted to try the product, but it is calcium based, and therefore I cannot. But in reading about it, I did read something related to IBS having something to do with "calcium channel blockers" perhaps being abnormal in some IBS sufferers. Considering the fact that I do develop calcium based kidney stones, I've had arthritis since my mid-20's, and I have increasingly bad IBS, I wondered if there could be any connection.Any thoughts, advice, comments, shared experiences would be SO very greatly appreciated.Thanks immensely, in advance.Joyous


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Hi Joyous,I'm not sure where you live but Dicitel is a calcium channel blocker and although it didn't work the best for me(it did help some) there are others who have had great success with it. I agree with you about the floating stool thing, from what I have read a high fat content can also make the stool float and have a foul odor to it. This can be a sign of malabsorbtion but not always.sickofsick


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

Thanks very much, sickofsick. What exactly IS a calcium channel blocker? Perhaps I should ask my urologist if I can take that. I don't really understand what it means.Thanks again for your response. Wishing you a good, healthy day.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I wish I could expain the calcium channel blocker and how it works but I really don't know either. I do know it is used for IBS and has been used for a long time in Europe. A friend of mine used it for years with good success. Maybe someone else can expain how it works? It would not hurt to ask your doctor about it. I hope you find something that works soon!sickofsick


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

You're correct to state that production of excessive amounts of gas is not the only thing that causes floaters. however, it is the most common reason. Generally, this is caused by excessive carbohydrates (and sugars) in the diet. What are you typically eating in a day?Maybe you should try eating smaller amounts of carbohydrates, or for a week or so, cut them out completely, and see how you feel.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

Uh oh...I have to admit that I start my day with sugar...in my morning beverage. It never used to bother me, but perhaps the IBS is getting worse over time?Guess I'll have to try to cut out sugar. Strange how this occurred all of the sudden, but anything's worth a shot. I still think there's something to the hydration issue. I don't think my gut processes water well. Indeed, the less I drink, the better I feel. I'm going to open a thread on that subject and see if this is common or not.thanks for your response


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

floating stools is a result of too much fat in the diet. This is directly from my GI doctor. Flux, who are you? Do you have a doctorate in medicine or conceit? Forgive me but I'm sick of reading your posts. They are so negative and rarely helpful!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:with all due respect it is not true that gas is the only thing which causes stools to float.





> quote: agree with you about the floating stool thing, from what I have read a high fat content can also make the stool float





> quote:You're correct to state that production of excessive amounts of gas is not the only thing that causes floaters.





> quote:floating stools is a result of too much fat in the diet. This is directly from my GI doctor.


*No to all of the above. It's an old medical myth--that apparently won't die.*







*ONLY GAS CAN CAUSE STOOLS TO FLOAT. *It is possible to have malabsorption of carbohydrates from some digestive abnormality, such as celiac disease and that leads to more gas production which in turns can make stools float. [This message has been edited by flux (edited 06-01-2000).]


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:In answer to your question regarding what happens if I don't eat, when I don't eat I feel MUCH better. Does that indicate something?


It suggest the gas is coming from the gut. Try eliminating gas-producing foods, mostly foods with carbohydrates. If that helps, ask your doctor about sugar/breath challenge tests.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2000)

Please go to the Government(national Institute of health)'s web site as given here: http://www.niddk.nih.gov/health/digest/pub...ctnry/index.htm and look for GAS in intestine and it will answer all the question. The presence of methane gas in stool make the stool float in the water. It is not a cause for any concern. The presence of other gases N2 and Co2 doesnot cause floating.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: The presence of methane gas in stool make the stool float in the water. It is not a cause for any concern. The presence of other gases N2 and Co2 doesnot cause floating.


I think you misread it. Any gas can do it. There is nothing special about methane.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2000)

Calcium channel blockers, to the best of my knowledge, tend to relax smooth muscle contractions. They have a number of uses, treatment of hypertension, in certain cardiac problems, and as a treatment for esophagael problems such as spasms or achalasia. They have a tendency (since they reduce the intensity of intestinal peristalsis sometimes) to cause constipation..[This message has been edited by jbw_1950 (edited 06-21-2000).]


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Joyous. May ask you if you have been on antibiotics, steroid, or birth control therapy? Sometimes the over-growth of flora can cause these problems. I agree with reducing your carbs- particularily white flour., items with added sugar, and fermented or aged foods. Too much fruit or dairy can also be a problem. If you were on the above meds, and you get no relief from the diet suggested, then perhaps you should find a doctor who will order an antifungal treatment for you to see if you respond to that. It was my answer to the problems you described after being on antibiotics for over a year for adult-oncet acne. I also was downing fruity drinks like crazy and found that they had added citric acid (which is an additive made from fermented sugars) in them, which can be an irritant for those with IBS. Watch the tomato products and salad drsgs too (read labels) and see if that helps you. I hope you find comfort and something that helps soon so you can be more joyous again.M.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Psyllium causes just the symptoms you describe in your title (for me). I'd suggest finding an alternate source of fiber. I make my own whole wheat bread with King Arthur flour and eat Soy waffles from Lifestream Products for my daily fiber (plus the occasional whole wheat pasta). It's important to get plenty of water with fiber too, remember!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Soy seems to be a problem for me, and I hope to be tested for it. Everybody is different though!


----------



## LEELEE47 (Apr 11, 2000)

I love these "floating stool" posts. You can bet your bottom dollar that Flux will participate, and he gets so angry


----------

